# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Grupmoshat e komunitetit >  Cfarë kafshësh shtëpiake keni / preferoni?

## BlooD_VenoM

Kush eshte kafsha juaj e preferuar?
Une per vete te preferuar kam PINGUININ edhe GJARPERIN.
Ja gjerperi:

----------


## BlooD_VenoM

Ja edhe pinguini:

----------


## elsaa

Njeriu ........

----------


## JaCk_DaniELs

Kuajte..............

----------


## DI_ANA

Kafsha ime e preferuar eshte luani....Mbreti i pyllit

Shpendi im eshte shqiponja.....Mbreteresha Qiellit

----------


## DI_ANA

> Kush eshte kafsha juaj e preferuar?
> Une per vete te preferuar kam edhe GJARPERIN.


 Gjarpri ishte simbol antik i mbrojtjes, për shkak të helmit të tij. Edhe në etnografinë shqiptare figura e gjarprit haset kudo.

----------


## rotullusi

*sali berisha*

----------


## BlooD_VenoM

> Kafsha ime e preferuar eshte luani....Mbreti i pyllit
> 
> Shpendi im eshte shqiponja.....Mbreteresha Qiellit


Eh ti diana mbreter dhe mbreteresha zgjedh po vet je mbret i ndo1 gjeje... :buzeqeshje:

----------


## drague

mordor preferencat me mundesite jane si nata me diten.nje Kale te bukur preferoj.ne shtepi kam nje Lepur e qujn Max(shqip maksut)

----------


## Linda5

kurse une kam patur peshq dhe zogj ne shtepi po tani nuk kam them kur te vij vera te mar ndonje gardeline se me pelqen shume

----------


## Linda5

:buzeqeshje:  :buzeqeshje: 


> mordor preferencat me mundesite jane si nata me diten.nje Kale te bukur preferoj.ne shtepi kam nje Lepur e qujn Max(shqip maksut)


po kujt i ngjan ky maksuti qenka i lezetcem.

----------


## BlooD_VenoM

Po po drague ke te drejt per mundesite po une thash te shkruanit ato qe pelqeni.Tamam maksut...

----------


## Cimo

Vasil Bollano

----------


## rotullusi

> kurse une kam patur peshq dhe zogj ne shtepi po tani nuk kam them kur te vij vera te mar ndonje gardeline se me pelqen shume


te sygjeroj te maresh kafshen time te preferuar qe kam thene me larte, eshte i pa pam .... :buzeqeshje:

----------


## rotullusi

Dhe ky kafshe e ralle eshte :buzeqeshje: 


> kurse une kam patur peshq dhe zogj ne shtepi po tani nuk kam them kur te vij vera te mar ndonje gardeline se me pelqen shume





> Vasil Bollano

----------


## BlooD_VenoM

O people hajde mos u tallni tani.Mundesisht kafshen ta keni ilustruar edhe me foto...

----------


## rotullusi

*une spo tallem , vertet kam nje dinosaur , i vetmi qe ika shpetuar revolucion , dhe cte keqe ka ne lidhje me emrin ? sali berisha ja kam vene , kujt ti pelqej*

----------


## Linda5

> te sygjeroj te maresh kafshen time te preferuar qe kam thene me larte, eshte i pa pam ....


faleminderit po nuk me pelqen hic fare ta kam falur :buzeqeshje:

----------


## drague

Rotullus mere ket,por maje lidh se te hiken

----------


## Marijuana85

Kitrra  :perqeshje:  .............

----------

